# Evaporated milk in place of half/half?



## giggler (Sep 4, 2022)

Will evap. milk work for making cream soups? I don't usually have cream around. Eric


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 4, 2022)

Yes, a lot of people do it, but I personally find it is not _quite_ the same taste.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 4, 2022)

In some countries this is often used in place of creams, where they don't have access to cream, half and half, and sometimes fresh dairy products in general.  If the main flavor in the soup is the buttery flavor of the cream, it might not work as well, but in some, that faint caramelized flavor, that happens when it is cooked down, might taste better.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 4, 2022)

I agree that it will change the taste. For some soups that is fine.

 Do you usually have milk at home? What about butter? A combination of milk and butter works really well. Or for some soups, coconut milk would be a good substitution. Or, if it isn't as much as a can of coconut milk, some grated creamed coconut and a bit of water is very useful.


----------

